# No Picture Samsung HDTV LN S2738D



## skyhorse (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, I have a Samsung HDTV LN S2738D. A few days ago we turned the TV on in the AM and everything worked well. After a few hours we turned it off. Turned it on in the PM and No Picture but had Audio. Unplug the power supply and disconnected it from the dish receiver. Waited 20 minutes and plugged it backs it and had the same thing No picture. When you turn the TV on you get a white flash and then no picture. Tried the dish receiver on another TV and all worked well. Took the back of the TV off to check the capacitors. 2 have small bulges, the rest are flat. Any guidance on what to do would be Very much Appreciated.


----------

